# 2013 Spanish Slingshot Championship



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Another more year, i am pleased to introduce you the nationals rules for this year.

Before posting the rules, i first ask you for new ideas that i have in mind and I need your help.

Despite im not in organization staff, general judge (and the manager of the club which organizes this year the championship) has asked me for new "technologic" ideas to promote, and make easier the championship.

First, I have thought about making an excel list with dynamic tables to take note of all shooters, shots, broken targets in different rounds and modalities. Where I could fastly see whos the best shooter in that moment, and once to decide which shooters continue to the following rounds, make the classifications and "current standings" easier and faster. Unlike the past years, that always it has done with paper (old-school way).

Second, this is my farthest idea. Get an IP-camera (or more than one) and in the club's website, create a space where other shooters enthusiasts could see the championship during the whole weekend (live-streaming). *The idea of a beautiful/hot hostess is sadly dismissed lol

*Any more innovative ideas?*

*2013 Spanish SS Championship General Information*​
- Date: May 31th - June 2nd.

- Place: city multi-sport centre "Parque Sur", Albacete, Spain. Google maps link

- Championship fee: 30€ (includes rights to participate all weekend + saturday meal, albacete typical pocket-knife and a white-wine bottle)

* Who those people who really want to come, don't hesitate to contact me via PM to get hotels address and telephones*

*2013 Spanish SS Championship RULES*​
Clay targets diameter predate:​11cm (4.33")​
9 cm (3.54")​
6 cm (2.36")​
*Precission modality*​
First round) 10 targets (5 clay targets of 11cm + 5 clay targets of 9 cm). 10 shoots. It will pass to next round 50% best registered shooters.

Second round) 10 targets (10 clay targets of 9cm). 10 shoots. It will pass to next round 50% best registered shooters.

Third round) 10 targets (5 clay targets of 9cm + 5 clay targets of 6cm). It will pass to semifinals best 20 shooters.

Semifinals) 10 targets (10 clay targets of 6cm). It will pass to finals the best 10 shooters. In case of draw between more of 10 shooters, the draw will be decided by adding the broken targets achieved in the last 3 rounds. In case draw persists, it will be an additional tie-break round.

Finals) 10 targets (10 clay targets of 6cm). In case of draw the final classification will be decided doing again an exclusive round of 5 clay targets of 6cm. If draw continues, draw will be decided in a "sudden-death" round.

*TEAMS modality*​
Each team will be formed by 3 shooters.

Each team will shoot 10 shots in this way: first registered shooter 3 shots, second registered shooter another 3 shots, and finally the third registered shooter will shoot 4 shots. The order will be the same in each round.

First round) 10 targets (5 clay targets of 11cm + 5 clay targets of 9 cm). It will pass to next round 50% best registered teams.

Second round) 10 targets (5 clay targets of 9cm + 5 clay targets of 6cm).It will pass to next round the best 10 registered teams.

Finals) 10 targets (10 clay targets of 6cm). In case of draw the final classification will be decided doing again an exclusive round of 6 clay targets of 6cm (2 targets per shooter). If draw continues, draw will be decided in a "sudden-death" round of 3 clay targets of 6cm (1 target per shooter).

*DISTANCE modality*​​
First round will begin at 10 meters (33 feet).

Each shooter will have to break 3 clay targets of 11cm with a maximum of 5 shoots.

The next rounds will have the same mechanism but shooting to 2 more meters far away (10m, 12m, 14m, 16m ......)

*SPEED modality*​
It will be by the same teams (and the same shooters) of TEAMS modality.
There is any shoots-limit on any round, moreover, it's allowed that all team members can shoot at the same time.
The time limit will be one minute to ten small targets of 6 cm.

A team will pass to the second round only if have broken all targets, and the third round only will be composed by top ten teams. In case of tie, it will be a special tie-break round to make the top ten teams list that will compete in the final round.

*2013 Spanish SS Championship FEATURES*​​
· In all modalities both sexes will be able to take part.

· Women category will shoot under the same rules but they will have her recognition as champion, second and third classified of Spain 2013.

· Distance shooting will be 10 meters for teams and precision modalities and children category will be at 8 meters.

· Only will be valid those broken targets by DIRECT IMPACT and only there will be valid the targets which are perforated, total or partially broken clearly at least 3 millimeters in any part of the target.

· In case of doubt, shooter will consult the table-judge and his verdict will be unappealable. Ammo material will be free (max size about 16mm), as the slingshot; as long as the slingshot doesn't have any rest-arm-mechanism, wristbraced or any similar mechanism.

· Likewise, for precision and teams modalities, will exist a 5 minutes timelimit, except in finals, which it will be 7 minutes. Nevertheless, it's requested to all shooters must be attentive to his turn to avoid to get them repeatedly called over the loudspeakers, and thereby, to be able to fulfill with the established schedules.

· Champioship fee will be unique and won't be paid by each modality. Each shooter who has paid the fee, have the right to shoot in all modalities during the whole weekend and moreover, have the rights too to get Saturday meal free and more gifts that organization will decide according to sponsors.

*2013 Spanish SS Championship Schedule*​​
Friday 31th May​
20h: welcome-free-shooting. Each shooter can join when he arrive.

21.30h: welcome-lunch and championship-introducing by city major and other authorities.

Saturday 1st June​
9h: registrations are opened. Each shooter is entitled to a meal-ticket for saturday in a restaurant that organization staff will choose soon.

9.30h: teams modality.

12.00: speed modality

13.15h: kids modality.

14h: meal.

16h: precission modality.

Sunday 2nd June​
10h: distance modality.

13.30h: prizes delivery.

I will be glad to answer all doubts you may have.

Greetings again from Spain to the whole slingshot-community in the world


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Espero que tengan un gran campeonato, ojalá suban los videos para nuestro deleite ...

Saludos

I hope a great tournament, hope to see the videos for our joy ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i like the streaming idea. maybe even interview or just talk to the shooters during the times when thers no competition going on.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

It sounds like a great time again!!

Please, please get LOTS of pictures of the competitors slingshots. I look forward to seeing the pictures, the videos and just seeing the food!! I am so envious.

And good luck in your shooting as well! We'd love to see you take home a trophy!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I DEARLY wish it was possible to attend. I am quite looking forward to the videos. I wish you the best of luck in the competition.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Very well thought out rules.

Great to see different events.

Would love to see a live stream.

Cant wait to see the pics from the event, they are always mouth watering good.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

You can be sure I'll upload pics and vids of the championship. 
Ill do too, like i did in the past year, a championship chronicles telling all sensations i had and a final championship balance. 
Thats my little contribution to Slingshot community.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

gaboxolo said:


> You can be sure I'll upload pics and vids of the championship.
> Ill do too, like i did in the past year, a championship chronicles telling all sensations i had and a final championship balance.
> Thats my little contribution to Slingshot community.


how about a blog on the forums blog section, it could use some new stuff. just a little summary of the day with a couple of pics or so, nothing too extensive.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I can not even tell you how much I would like to compete in this competition! It sounds like a very well thought out format :thumbsup:


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

4 days and 20 hours to the beginning


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"Please, please get LOTS of pictures of the competitors slingshots."

I too would like that!


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Countdown has started

-24 hours

Pics&vids are about to come


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The very best to you and your mates in the competition!!! Have fun!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi again mates. I have come home from the championship.

If i had to sum up all this weekend would be: amazing and thrilling.

Very succesful weekend: 3rd classified Friday WarmUp Free Practice (over 78 shooters)

3rd classified Teams modality (over 36 teams)

2nd classified Speed modality (over 36 teams too)

2nd classified Precission modality (over 91 shooters)(Second best shooter in Spain 2013)

Best overall shooter in the whole weekend

Got many prizes and congratulations. Clearly one of my happiest moments in my life have been this weekend. I have been chasing this dream since 8 years ago.

I have tons, tons and tons of videos and pictures of the whole 3 days. Tomorrow i will keep posting many more information, championship stuff and my own chronicles as I promised.

Just a snack  -----> Spanish version LINK

English google translated version LINK

:wave:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

My very warmest congratulations for your accomplishments!!! I am looking forward to the photos and the videos. Well done! :bowdown:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Really anxious to see them! :bouncy:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Generalisimo Gabo!!!!! Saludos Pana!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

congrats, i cant wait for the pics/vids ! i dont know what im more

wanting to see- the videos or the slingshot designs used !


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Sound like you had a grate week end and Congratulations on a job well done :thumbsup:


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello slingshot-enthusiasts!

Well, as i introduced two days ago when i got home, this weekend has been very thrilling to me. I have no words to describe all the feelings and the sensations i had.

All started at Friday. Even before i came at championship place, as i was getting there, i was getting more and more nervous. The most important competition in the whole year was about to start.

I really felt like to get there because , despite the normal ambition of each shooter to do their best, you always want to see your slingshot friends that you only meet with them once in a year (around many and different places of spain). It's not only about the most important competition in the year, it's about (too) enjoying with many people that as you, enjoy so much and share this hobby.

I was so comfortable with my slingshot, all my past practices at my home were very well done. Each shooter at Friday has right to shot at maximum of 20 shoots, and i didnt fail any shot, which directly classified me to the final round (top 5), and finally, finished the day as thrid best shooter.

I was confident because i finally could control my own breathing and nerves while aiming and shooting, which is my biggest problem, keep my hand completely steady while aiming. So i thought that if i could continue with that feeling on my slingshot, i could finally do an awesome performance.

Saturday morning...nerves started to emerge inside me again. First category, speed modality. (Who those who has read the rules on first post of this topic, it's done by teams.) With whom better to conform my team that with my father (8 years shooting in competitions) and my girlfriend Ana (trained by me during 3 years)?

We both did an awesome shooting, only 4 teams over 36 could break 10 small targets in 60'', and therefore, directly we classified to final round, afterwards, we finished in second position. Well done.

In teams modality, it was so hard to do things really good because rivals were so competitive. Not only me, my father and my gf finally could keep their nerves away and all of us performed an awesome sudden-death-final round against top 4 teams, classifying finally as thrid best team this year.

The meal-break were so good. We really needed it. Organization placed all shooters to a 4-star closer hotel. Food were so good. Meal was fully assorted buffet. Very nice moment where you can meet in the same table different shooters friendly.

"Calm before the storm". The most important moment was about to come. Precission modality in the most important modality in Spain. Shooters are so competitive, and with more reason, on this one.

I kept feeling myself calm and kept too my hands steady, which surprised me. I thought if i could keep being like this, i could really do a nice rounds.

Special thanks to my girlfriend Ana (she classified 4th on women category). Without her help, i wouldn't have done it so well as i did. She helped me during all afternoon to be focused and get ready with my slingshot and ammo and avoiding that my hands start to shake because of my nerves. Round by round i was doing a nice performance.










"An image is worth a thousand words". This table with best 20 shooters really shows how hard is to be competitive here. On final round i was in draw with Daniel and Esteban. We got to make an extra-tie-break round. We did a super thrilling round where we could mute all the crowd and untill last shots any of us three could have won. Daniel finally won doing a strike, 10/10 broken targets, me second with 9/10 and Esteban thrid with 8/10.

Despite i didn't win, being able to be on final round (top 10) it's a huge accomplishment.Thats why i was so happy. Get congratulations of all shooters, get a huge of my father and a kiss of my girlfriend was so good and there was the most important 'non-physical' present.










Sunday, long distance modality. After being 2012 long distance champion i was practicing in my home at 26 meters. Surprisingly to me i failed at 16m, so i get elimininated.

I'm not gonna complain, i have classified in 4/5 podiums (best overall shooter). It has been my best year.
Championship got finished doing the prizes delivery with some city authorities, with a final group pic of all organization and shooters (some shooters only came on saturday) and a final little meal.



















Thank you to all people that have read me until here.

P.S: on successive post i will keep posting more stuff, news and TV reports about the championship and all stuff i could get. Moreover, i have thought in some shoothers who asked me about to try get pics of different slingshots. Be aware


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

reserved post for championship slingshots


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Awesome shooting at 6m by Adrian Muñoz, the future of this sport in Spain.

Notice the very weird and un-common way of shooting alternating target sizes.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Some shooters on their first round of Friday Welcome&WarmUp free practice and people around.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






System 'explained' by me. It is completely avoided that the target gets broken by support shake or ammo rebound.
Ammo breaks through the triple cardboards and avoid that the ammo comes back and may break the target.
Championship rules are clear, only points of each shooter are valid by direct impact.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Some kid's doing their shooting.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Dad started to record me when i was about to do the third shot.

With this shooting i classified to the final round with the another best 4 shooters.
I finished Friday being third classified (over 78 shooters).

Images HERE!!! -----> LINK

Comments are so much appreciated


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

WOO-HOOO! :bouncy: :bouncy: I LUV this Shot! anic: anic: Wanna Go NOW!

I thank you for posting this and I am hoping there is more


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you so much for the vids and especially the pics ! ! ! once again

congratulations on your awards !


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, congratulations! You have nerves of steel!!

Great photos, too. I am very envious of the good time that you had there. I wish that you could attend the ECST this coming weekend. Heck, i wish I could go!

Please tell me that you have LOTS of pictures of the slingshots used by the competitors!!


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!! fun!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

The videos are very interesting. Many thanks


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations again! Thanks for posting these. As others commented, you must have nerves of steel! You are very lucky to have such a great number of shooters and clubs.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

LVO said:


> It sounds like a great time again!!
> 
> Please,* please get LOTS of pictures of the competitors slingshots*. I look forward to seeing the pictures, the videos and just seeing the food!! I am so envious.
> 
> And good luck in your shooting as well! We'd love to see you take home a trophy!!





Imperial said:


> congrats, i cant wait for the pics/vids ! i dont know what im more
> 
> wanting to see- the videos or the *slingshot designs used* !





flipgun said:


> WOO-HOOO! :bouncy: :bouncy: I LUV this Shot! anic: anic: Wanna Go NOW!
> 
> I thank you for posting this and* I am hoping there is more*





LVO said:


> Yes, congratulations! You have nerves of steel!!
> 
> Great photos, too. I am very envious of the good time that you had there. I wish that you could attend the ECST this coming weekend. Heck, i wish I could go!
> 
> *Please tell me that you have LOTS of pictures of the slingshots used by the competitors!! *


Of course i have more pics!! There is only two slingshots that really caught my attention this year. Nevertheless, i have some more pics of competitors slingshots in past nationals championships.






My girlfriend shooting

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




























New link


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

More competitors slingshots on past championships


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Fantastic! I love everything you have shared. A great group and organization!


----------



## Haken (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, that's a really cool event! two question come to mind; what kind kind of rubber is used ?, seems to be pretty much the same in all slingshots, it looks pretty snappy even after a relatively long time taken to aim. There also seems to be no taper in the bands, is this correct? second, on the picture with the clear plastic slingshot ( HDPE , plexiglass?) you can see the "attachment hook" for the tubes. Why don't they rotate towards the shooter when the bands are pulled?

best regards.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thanx once again for the photos !


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

As I promised when i began this thread two months ago, this is the local TV report about 2013 Spanish Slingshot Championship.

I know that the language problem is gonna be a barrier to most of you here, but at least, its gonna be so useful to see how a spanish contest gets developed, and very usefull too who those who asked me about more slingshots pictures.

This is by far the longest coverage that spanish shooters have received by a TV channel.

VIDEO

P.S: i dont know the guy who uploaded the video,,,but it wasn't World Championship as it appears on the title in Spanish.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Many Thanks. Saw your girlfriend on the line, in red. Impressive trophies, friendly people


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A really fun day for slingshooters, looks like a big and friendly community,

thanks for all the infos video or photo, i look it all !!

:wave:


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing with us the slingshot sport in Spain ... fascinating! Also, the unique designs of the slingshots , aiming systems, & shooting style. Slingshot sport seems to be appreciated in your country and very organized with the tournaments and you even have teams competing. It would appear the slingshot sport in Spain is accepted like the archery sport! In general, more woman participate in archery and I see that is similar with slingshots in Spain ... more women active in the sport.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thanx for the link, loved the video !


----------

